# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  help

## chance

used to watch neighbours all the time but then stopped what with having no time etc but i watched it today,can someone tell me who that is in lyn and joe skulleys house? also where has lyn and joe gone and there kids?
who is that girl who drove off with the gun,whats her story?

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

the girl that went off with the gun is Carmella. she is rocco's daughter. she got the gun 2 try and catch her stalker (frank, her body guard)
it is janelle in Lyn's house. she is Scott's mum (they're all related 2 toadie)
joe went to his dads in the country n never cam back - him and lynn split up!
steph is now married 2 Max and Jack went to America as he realised he loved Nina.  (Delta Goodrem!)Lynn still lives there!
Hope that hepled!
Luv J xxx
whos rocco? why has his daughter got a bodyguard in the first place? janeele looks like a man! why does she hate her son so much? is toadie still with that blonde women? cant remember her name,its been so long...
why did lynn and joe split up? whos max?

----------


## Debs

and flick and michelle are in america too

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Rocco is meant to be a bit like someone from the maffia - he hasn't been in it for ages though.  Carmella has a bodyguard because I think her dad has a few enemies who might try to hurt her.  He's more from when she was younger though.
Toadie split up with Sindi (is that who you meant) and she is going out with Stuart now who is blind.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

joe and lynnes relationship was left a bit high in the sky cos joe suddenly disappeared. they tried to make out lyn and him ha dgon eon holiday 2 visit joe's dad and lynn cam back alon. after 'talking' they decided their relationship wa sover so joe is supposedly staying with his dad.

----------

